
Dropbox surprise – deleted files magically reappear after several years - petters
https://badcyber.com/dropbox-surprise-deleted-files-magically-reappear-after-several-years/
======
petters
Dropbox promised to delete files permanently after 30 days. This does not look
good.

------
jmnicolas
I stopped using Dropbox after they hired Condoleeza Rice and didn't settle on
any alternative offering since I knew they would be as bad as Dropbox.

Now I have to always carry a USB key which is not very convenient but since
Snowden I see my computing devices as working against me not for me. Sometimes
I wish I wouldn't care about it that would make my life much simpler.

------
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13478050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13478050)

